# Union Lima Callao



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Me gustaria saber que opinan de una union entre Lima y Callao. Callao vive rodeado de Lima y el aeropuerto capitalino esta en el Callao. Espero una opinion sincera porque uno tiene que pensar que la municipalidad metropolitana se tendria que preocupar del Callao...un problema mas? no se. Eso si, lo que genera el Callao como primer puerto lo administraria Lima mas directamente no? Bueno, opinen y critiquen la idea.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Lima y Callao, hace tiempo que son una sola..


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Pero que la Provincia de Lima que sirve como una region capitalina tenga al Callao no como region vecina sino como parte de la provincia. Me entiendes? Estaran unidas por vias y todo pero no es un caso Trujillo-Huanchaco o Piura-Castilla.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yo creo que estas uniones no tienen futuro, mi estimado Chalaco, pues los pueblos difícilmente van a aceptar depender de otra autoridad que no sea la de su jurisdicción, al considerar que eso reproduciría el centralismo. Creo que los chalacos no aceptarían depender del alcalde de Lima. Además, pienso que el Callao no ganaría mucho con unirse a Lima, pues más bien quizá tendría que compartir sus fuertes ingresos portuarios, aeroportuarios e industriales.
Pienso que lo mismo pasa en las regiones, y que las macroregiones no van a prosperar. Apenas se haga un referendum, los piuranos y lambayecanos se van a oponer a que la capital de su región esté en Tumbes, como se ha planteado. 
Es mi humilde opinión...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Me gusto mucho tu opinion Pedro. Y es muy aceptada por mi, te entiendo y es la realidad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

`Pero para la poblacion, limeños y chalacos somos casi lo mismo..., yo veo al callao como un distrito de lima, ya que no hay una marcada diferencia..


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

lima y callao es lo mismo pero con diferentes nombres. ambas forman una sola


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

para mi siempre han sido una sola.


----------



## 777riki777 (Mar 15, 2011)

pues me sorprende la desinformacion
la region callao no gana nada si se uniera a lima, al contrario mas bien perderia mucho dinero que tendria que darle a lima y sus 8 millones de habitantes
por eso en el referendum que se hizo hace tiempo los chalacos se opusieron, ya que no iba a ser ningun beneficio unirse a lima, es mas esta "iniciativa " de unir lima-callao vino desde lima, ya que lima no contaba con mucho dinero para tanta poblacion, y veia al callao como su "chanchito" y de ay podia sacar su dinero dejandose de lado el callao para seguro invertir en lima.
me parece raro siendo tu chalaco y yo tambien que apoyes esta idea ,aportando mas al centralismo de lima
------------------------------------------
tambien quisiera añadir que inclusive hay un distrito llamado santa rosa que queria unirse a la region callao , ya que lima no le aportaba en nada
osea pues esto prueba que el callao no le urge ser parte de lima, sino que lima se lo quiere anexar para su propio beneficio
adios y saludos


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

Que tal si mejor anexamos Lima al Callao? obvio yo como chalaco me opondria a que el Callao se convierta en un distrito mas de Lima


----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

francis2064 said:


> Que tal si mejor anexamos Lima al Callao? obvio yo como chalaco me opondria a que el Callao se convierta en un distrito mas de Lima


ya estan hablando tonterias :lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock::lock:


----------



## Live Air (Feb 25, 2011)

Este hilo no le veo mucho sentido,,...Ojala el Callao mejore tiene zonas muy descuidadas...


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

KW said:


> para mi siempre han sido una sola.


+1, siempre q estuve en Lima tome al Callao como parte de esta en todo sentido:nuts:


----------



## sileno (May 7, 2010)

sin embargo la idea no es mala, el problema es que El Callo y Lima funcionan juntas, es decir una solución de transporte para Lima no puede dejar de considerar El Callao, la adminisrtación del saneamiento (agua y desag[ue) debe ser en conjunto, debemos entender que la Metropoli de Lima-Callo debe tener un solo gobierno, las soluciones de servicios rbanos deben atender a los dos, no entiendo aún porque existen dos gobiernos distintos para una sola ciudad.

O para ser más extremistas, la metrópoli de Lima-Callo tiene en verdad tres gobiernos provicniales actuando sobre ella, la Municipalidad Provincial de El Callao, La Municipalidad Metropolitana de Lima y la Municipalidad Provincial de Huarochirí, como se puede planificar el desarrollo de UNA ciudad que tiene tres gobiernos cada uno con su propia agenda política, y encima quieren crear otra provincia en San Juan de Lurigancho


----------



## sotlab (Jun 13, 2009)

El Callao se ganó un estatus aparte y ese privilegio político le ayuda a administrar sus recursos autónomamente. Políticamente está bien como una provincia con régimen especial, además es grande y tiene distritos incluidos.

Por otro lado, no veo una diferencia cultural entre Lima y Callao. Tampoco es que exista una identidad chalaca separada de la limeña en opuestos. Hasta hace unas pocas décadas, antes de las grandes migraciones, el puerto era muy pequeño y el casco urbano antiguo también no era mayor que el del Centro de Lima. Ahora hay un millón de habitantes, la mayoría de ellos concentrados en las nuevas zonas, recién llegados, que dudo mucho que sientan que no pertenencen al área total de Lima Metropolitana. Sienten que viven en Lima como todos, antes que saberse chalacos. Un claro ejemplo es el distrito de Ventanilla. 

Conclusión: Para mí la división debe mantenerse por cuestiones políticas, le hace muy bien a nuestro primer puerto.


----------



## jjrge96 (Sep 7, 2009)

Son una sola, para mi el callao es un distrito mas(sin animos de ofender OJO).


----------



## Jorge Rojas (Jul 26, 2010)

Lima y Callao, Callao y Lima, que me disculpen los chalacos pero siempre consideré al Callao y Lima como un todo, para mí nunca se separaron.


----------

